# 4k TV als Monitor



## Radikalnoob (31. Januar 2018)

Moin moin, 

wie sind die Erfahrungen mit 4k Fernsehern als Monitor Ersatz?

Ich will mir zeitnah einen 4k Fernseher kaufen, da ich diesen neben dem PC Gaming aber auch als 'Wohnzimmerglotze' verwenden will, sind mir die gängigen Monitore, wenn auch deutlich besser für den Zweck geeignet, zu klein. Bei der Größe schweben mir schon mindestens 49 Zoll vor, folgende Modelle habe sind bei mir schon in der Vorauswahl gelandet:

- LG 49SJ800V

- Sony KD-49XE8005

Als Input habe ich folgendes:

PC 1:

Mainboard: Asus B150M plus D3
Prozessor: i5 6600K
RAM: 12 GB Hyper X Fury DDR3 
Grafikkarte: EVGA 1080 FTW Gaming

PC 2: 

Mainboard: MSI B250 PC Mate
Prozessor:: Intel Pentium G4560
RAM: 8 GB Hyper X Fury DDR4
Grafikkarte: Powercolor Red Dragon RX480 4GB mit Rajintek Morpheus 2

Des weiteren sind noch eine PS4 vorhanden (endlich Horizon auf großem Screen) als auch ein Acer Aspire 7 mit i7 7700 HQ und GTX 1050ti

Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, ähneln meine PCs eher Frankensteins Monster als einer bewussten, informierten Kaufentscheidung. Zudem habe ich bei meiner Recherche häufiger gehört, dass einem Input Lag und Schlierenbildung die Lust am Gaming verleiden können. Im 'kompetitiven' Bereich zocke ich eigentlich nur Mobas.

Die Games, um die es geht, sind z.B. Witcher 3, Prey, Mirror's Edge Catalyst oder Elex, neben anderen. Meine Gehäuse sind ausreichend belüftet, um auch fordernderen Sessions standzuhalten. 

Ich hoffe, dass ich hiermit jetzt nicht die 149. Abart dieses Threads eröffnet habe und hoffe, irgendwer hat mit einer ähnlichen Konfiguration schon Erfahrungen gesammelt

Beste Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2018)

Also, sofern beide Geräte ähnlich "alt" sind und ähnlich viel kosten, würde ich eher auf Sony setzen. Deren TVs sind auch wegen der Playstation IM ZWEIFEL immer ganz gut für Gaming geeignet. 

Etwas schlechter als ein richtiger Monitor ist ein LCD-TV aber so gut wie immer, wobei es kein merkbares Inputlag geben sollte (spätestens mit einem "Gamingmodus" für den entsprechenden HDMI-Anschluss), und Schlieren sollten nur bei wirklich schwachen Modellen zu merken sein. Bei den PCs wird es vor allem bei dem mit der RX480 und dem Pentium bei 4K natürlich schwer bis unmöglich, aber du kannst ja auch in Full-HD spielen und den TV es "upskalen" lassen. Wenn du aber WEGEN Gaming 4K nimmst und nicht wegen entsprechenden Filmen, dann würde ich es sein lassen. Da würde ich lieber einen ordentlichen Full-HD-TV nehmen und dann halt vlt in 5-6 Jahren, FALLS 4K dann Standard ist, mal wechseln.


----------



## Radikalnoob (31. Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die schnelle Antwort.

In erster Linie würde sowieso der i5/GTX1080 Rechner genutzt werden. Dachte halt, das der unter Umständen wegen des schon etwas betagteren RAM abkacken könnte. Der 2. Rechner würde dann in erster Linie für MOBAs genutzt werden. 

Ich benutze momentan 2 Samsung Monitore, die beide in Full HD auflösen und schon seit geraumer Zeit zuverlässig ihren Dienst tätigen.  Diese würden dann wahrscheinlich an PC 2 genutzt werden.  Ich nutze sowieso beide Rechner parallel, auf dem RX480/Pentium werden jedoch eher ältere Games gezockt. Es geht mir in erster Linie tatsächlich um die Bildschirmdiagonale, da insbesondere die von der 1080 befeuerten Games auch in Full HD schon  mega aussehen (Kumpel von mir hat einen etwas betagteren Sony TV ~43 Zoll, auf dem er z.B. Hellblade mit einer GTX 1070 gezockt hat. Sah ebenfalls Bombe aus)

4K wäre dann ein nettes Gimmick. Ab 40 Zoll aufwärts sind Monitore,  sofern überhaupt vorhanden,  gefühlt teurer als TVs der gleichen Größe.  Habe gestern im lokalen Saturn schon den XE8005 live inspizieren können und muss gestehen, dass das einzige Problem war, dass direkt daneben der XE9005 ausgestellt war, der noch mal ne Schippe drauf legt,  mit 1200 Euronen jedoch auch über meinem Budget liegt

Der Vorteil des LG, ohne ihn bisher testen zu können,  liegt für mich in der Tatsache, dass dieser ein IPS Display hat. Mein Aspire hat auch so eins, was ich schon ganz praktisch finde. Allerdings sind Games auf meinem Notebook gefühlt immer etwas blasser, dafür aber aus jedem Winkel gleich blass :p


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2018)

Radikalnoob schrieb:


> In erster Linie würde sowieso der i5/GTX1080 Rechner genutzt werden. Dachte halt, das der unter Umständen wegen des schon etwas betagteren RAM abkacken könnte.


 Kein PC ist wegen DDR4-RAM schneller als mit DDR3. Die modernen CPUs mit DDR4-RAM sind bei ähnlichem Takt kaum schneller als die CPUs, die noch DDR3-RAM nutzen. Das RAM hat auf die Leistung so gut wie keine Auswirkung, außer es wäre eine sehr RAM-lastige Anwendung, und wirklich RAM-LASTIG, wo also viel Daten am Stück und ständig bewegt werden müssen, nicht einfach nur RAM-"fressend". Das ist bei Games nicht der Fall, und mit der Auflösung hat es auch so gut wie nichts zu tun.

Zwischen DDR2, 3 und 4 gibt es so gut wie keine relevanten effektiven Unterschiede, auch weil der höhere Takt wiederum durch eine schlechtere Latenz fast ausgeglichen wird. 

Und vom Display her: es gibt halt auch gute und schlechte IPS-Panel. IPS muss nicht per Se "besser aussehen"   aber der Sony hat sicher auch IPS oder etwas ähnliches, vlt auch VA. TN denke ich eher nicht, denn dann wäre der schlecht geeignet als TV, da man bei einer seitlichen Position Farbänderungen sehen würde.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Januar 2018)

Also bei 4k irgendwas im Bereich 40 - 55 Zoll zu kaufen klingt für mich so, wie mit einem Rennwagen auf Kopfsteinpflaster fahren. Unter 60 Zoll macht das eigentlich wenig Sinn, jedenfalls bei normalen Wohnzimmer-Sitzabständen. 
Wobei außerdem klar sein muss, mehr als Spielen kann man mit einem TV am PC eigentlich nicht. Als echter Monitorersatz muss man zu nah dran und dann hat man eine sehr augenschädliche Strahlenkanone vor der man hockt.


----------



## Radikalnoob (31. Januar 2018)

Mein Wohnzimmer ist halt nur knappe 16 m² groß, da ist alles über 55 Zoll meines Erachtens nach schon überdimensioniert. Der Sitzabstand beträgt zwischen 2,5 und 3 Meter, je nachdem wo ich sitze.  Fürs Arbeiten am PC würde ich eher meinen anderen Rechner an den zwei Monitoren und mein Notebook verwenden. Also würde der TV in erster Linie zum zocken und zum streamen von Netflix/Prime genutzt werden. Und bei den Geräten ab 60+ Zoll kriegt man innerhalb meiner Budgetgrenzen eher Modelle, bei denen man wahrscheinlich mit einigen Abstrichen zurecht kommen müsste


----------



## Radikalnoob (31. Januar 2018)

Wobei ich diese Abstriche natürlich auch bei den eingangs erwähnten Modellen hätte


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2018)

Ist denn 4K für Dich definitiv schon wichtig? Viel 4K gibt es ja derzeit noch nicht.


----------



## Promego (1. Februar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ist denn 4K für Dich definitiv schon wichtig?



Das ist ein guter Punkt - gerade wenn du auch eine PS4 hast, profitierst du von gutem HDR mehr (als von 4k), und das spricht klar für den LG mit 10bit panel und dolby vision support.


----------



## Radikalnoob (1. Februar 2018)

4K spielt für mich keine herausragende Rolle, allerdings scheinen fast alle aktuellen TV Geräte (ab 2017) automatisch diese Auflösung zu ermöglichen. 

Meine Graka schafft die Auflösung, und wenn ich feststellen sollte, dass keine signifikanten Verbesserungen sichtbar sind oder sogar die Systemperformance eingeschränkt wird, kann die Auflösung ja immer noch gesenkt werden.  In Full HD sehen die Games wie bereits erwähnt auch super aus. 

Der Hauptkaufgrund ist die Bildschirmdiagonale, da meine beiden Samsung nur 24 Zoll haben und es stellenweise schon anstrengend wird, ingame Hinweise, Questbeschreibungen etc. zu lesen, wenn man zu weit entfernt ist. Von der Couch oder vom Bett aus zu zocken ist ja aber auch mal ganz entspannt, und da hilft die größere Bildfläche dann doch. 49 Zoll sollten es schon mindestens sein, vlleicht werden es auch 55

4K ist also kein Muss, aber nice to have und ich will es zumindest mal testen

Beste Grüße und danke für die rege Beteiligung


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2018)

Von 46 bis 50 Zoll mit Release ab 2017 gibt es in der Tat mehr 4K als Full-HD, aber es gibt auch immer noch ne Menge Full-HD. Die Frage wäre halt, ob du nicht einen Full-HD nimmst, der dann für die gleiche sonstige Qualität nur 400€ kostet, und dann eben - wenn an 4K nichts mehr vorbeigeht - wechselst. Bei Full-HD wäre wiederum für den Preis, den der Sony kostet, ein größeres Modell drin, da bekommst du halt locker für 500-600€ auch 55 Zoll, und mind 3x HDMI (ich denke mal, das wäre für Dein Setting ja auch wichtig).

Aber klar, wenn es so viele 4k gibt, dann kannst du das auch machen. Als 4K noch neu war, da hatten die eher günstigen Modelle halt echt krasse Probleme mit Gaming. Sicher wird es "besser" gehen, aber ich glaub nicht, dass zB der Sony für Gaming "ungeeignet" wäre


----------



## Radikalnoob (1. Februar 2018)

Moin, 

habe noch mal ein bisschen geschaut und du hast recht, man kriegt aktuelle Full HD - Modelle in 55 Zoll tatsächlich schon für gutes Geld. Allerdings würde ich da dann vielleicht eher noch mal etwas drauflegen und dann einfach einen 4K in 55 kaufen. 

Habe unter anderem einen OLED TV von LG entdeckt, der bei einer Diagonale von 55 Zoll in Full HD auflöst. Für den TV müsste ich meine Budgetgrenze allerdings schon etwas über die Schmerzgrenze hinaus dehnen (der kostet ca. 1100). Bei dem Gerät macht mich allerdings die Tatsache, dass der Preis vergleichsweise niedrig ausfällt, etwas stutzig. 

Mit Glück kommt ja die Tage irgendwo ein Supersale


----------



## Radikalnoob (1. Februar 2018)

LG 55 OLED TV | LG Deutschland

Das ist der Hobel. Sieht auf dem Papier auch sehr interessant aus. Es gibt einfach ultra viel Auswahl


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2018)

Radikalnoob schrieb:


> LG 55 OLED TV | LG Deutschland
> 
> Das ist der Hobel. Sieht auf dem Papier auch sehr interessant aus. Es gibt einfach ultra viel Auswahl



Also, bei OLED soll es AFAIK mit Spielen noch nicht so dolle sein, u.a. kann sich da was "einbrennen" - da würde ich mich mal genauer informieren, vor allem wenn es ein günstigeres OLED-Modell ist.


----------



## Radikalnoob (2. Februar 2018)

Habe jetzt ein paar Reviews gelesen, und das Problem mit dem Burn in scheint gerade bei den billigeren Einstiegsmodellen mitunter ganz schön heftig zu sein. Für über 1000 Euro ist mir das Risiko da zu hoch. Werde mich dann wohl zwischen dem Sony und dem LG entscheiden müssen, dann aber wohl eher in 55 Zoll. Der LG scheint einen sehr geringen Input Lag zu haben und wird in ein paar Reviews explizit fürs Gaming empfohlen. Der Sony hat wiederum ein tolles Bild und sieht zudem auch schick aus. Nur hätte ich wohl, wenn ich den XE80 kaufe, immer das Gefühl, einen minderwertigen TV zu benutzen, da der XE90 einfach noch besser ist.


----------



## Radikalnoob (24. Februar 2018)

Update:

Nachdem ich zwischenzeitlich schon mit einem Beamerkauf liebäugelte,  hatte ich  die Gelegenheit, alle hier genannten  TV Geräte in einem örtlichen Elektronikmarkt anzuschauen.  Der Sony  und der LG SJ800 sehen schon ganz gut aus.  Jedoch durfte ich an diesem Tag auch diverse OLED Modelle in voller Pracht erleben. Selbst bei dem hier genannten FHD Austeller ist einem Kumpel und mir ob der Bildqualität die Kinnlade heruntergefallen. Bis zu diesem Tag war alles, was ich über OLED erfahren hatte, rein theoretischer Natur, aber die Dinger zaubern einfach ein umwerfendes Bild in den Raum. 

Nun habe ich am Montag ein Media Markt Angebot entdeckt, bei dem der LG FHD OLED für 888 Euro verkauft wurde und kurzentschlossen zugeschlagen.  Heute wurde der Fernseher eingeweiht und folgende Spiele gestest: Arkham Knight, The Witcher 3; Mirror's Edge (alle auf PC)  und Horizon auf der PS4

Obwohl der Ferbseher im Vergleich einen relativ hohen Input Lag hat, macht sich dieser beim Spielen,  zumindest für mich, nicht bemerkbar.  Die Spiele laufen flüssig und, am allerwichtigsten, sehen überragend aus (nur FullHD). Auch Videos  gewinnen erheblich durch den unglaublichen Kontrast.  

Dem Thema  4k werde ich mich wohl ab September mit einem Monitor annähern


----------

